# Glamorized Anxiety



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm sick and tired of people thinking anxiety is just the giving a public speech, or waiting for a big day Ex. Christmas. My friend says she has anxiety too, so we're cool. I highly doubt that. Her anxiety doesn't cause her to miss out on half of her high school events. Or being deathly afraid of leaving the house. I just wish more people realized that anxiety can be very crippling :no


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I have it and I'm not deathly afraid to leave the house o.o there's just different degrees of anxiety. I have social anxiety but not social anxiety disorder to the point that it's crippling and I'm skipping class and staying indoors all day everyday, etc.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

my sa only spikes up if I am going to out some where I work so im not scared to leave the house Im scared to talk to people I dont know about 2 weeks ago u was at dog training and this girl who has a disability idk what tho was talking to me about my dog and her dog they were playing and she was therw with her mum and her mum said he dont talk much he and the girl said I think he is shy but some people like people to feel sorry for them


----------



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

maybe putting deathly was a bit much. I do find it a challenge leaving the house. but i still go to school and stuff. Home to me, is my best safe spot


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

The only time I get really bad anxiety before leaving the house is when I stay in the house for long periods of time. If I stay in the house for weeks and then I finally decide to leave the house, my anxiety starts spiking. 


The only time it doesn't effect me as much is when I leave my house on a regular basis.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

If they have never had SA then how could they understand. Forget about it


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

That, and people who glamorize the loner type when they have multiple friends, I saw this on facebook a few days ago I was just >.<


----------



## ShakeyHands (Aug 28, 2012)

People tend to glamorize a lot of "not so glamorous" things. A lot of people always harp on about how they're "sooo OCD" when in reality someone who is OCD wouldn't even really want to admit it, that's how crippling it is... I know a lot of celebrities and regular people who always say that they have no social life, no friends, etc, but in reality they have a few... Now, ME, I actually don't have a life and friends and you would never catch me telling anyone that in person because it isn't fun to me, it's agony inducing...


----------

